# Escaping fields



## Taylortash (6 March 2017)

As shetlands are known as escape artists, this make me very nervous about having them. I am only wanting a pony as a pet to love and look after, so wondered if a welsh sec a would be any more suitable?? Or are they just as likely to try and escape etc? Sorry if this is a silly question, I just couldn't bare the thought of an easy to lose pony!! Is there a particular breed not as likely to try escaping?? Thank you x


----------



## Equi (6 March 2017)

It is not breed specific. Its fence specific. If you have a proper fence, they won't escape. Electric tape or ranch is not in my opinion a suitable fence for them. My fence is stock fence and holes in the hedge are done with chicken wire or pallets.


----------



## LD&S (6 March 2017)

Have you taken into account the fact that your horse will need a field mate? Horses need a companion.


----------



## Taylortash (6 March 2017)

I see ok thank you. I will look into a more suitable fencing idea then. Thank you


----------



## Taylortash (6 March 2017)

Oh yes, i wouldn't dream of keeping a horse or pony without a suitable companion.


----------



## chestnut cob (6 March 2017)

Get a cat if you only want a pet.
Horses need friends, teeth rasping, regular (6 weekly) farrier visits, vaccinations.... The list is endless.


----------



## Taylortash (6 March 2017)

Chestnut cob, I have 2 dogs, and 2 rabbits so have pets, and if I may add also need vaccines, health checks and friends etc. I am quite aware of the things that come with a horse/pony, and all of which I would enjoy and do as part of having one. My point being I don't want a horse or pony for riding or working, just one to love and look after as I stated.


----------



## Equi (6 March 2017)

chestnut cob said:



			Get a cat if you only want a pet.
Horses need friends, teeth rasping, regular (6 weekly) farrier visits, vaccinations.... The list is endless.
		
Click to expand...

Horses are more than capable of being just pets. Just because they are a pet does not mean they don't get the care they need.


----------



## Taylortash (6 March 2017)

equi said:



			Horses are more than capable of being just pets. Just because they are a pet does not mean they don't get the care they need.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! X


----------



## Shay (7 March 2017)

Quite right.  Nothing is 1100% escape proof - but good fencing is the best start.  The thing with Shetlands (and some others) is that being relatively small they can sometimes get under the bottom line of fencing - but you don't want the bottom rail too low as it can catch the horse's shoe / hindfoot if they are messing about.  I have a 13.1 cob who has been known to lie down and wiggle under fencing if he wants to get out - and he got expelled from PC Mini camp for charging the electro-fenced picket lines.  It only hurts for a moment until the line breaks.  Some of them are just escape artists. 

If you have an equine rescue sanctuary near enough to you it would be worth hooking up with them.  There are hundreds of rescue ponies nationally who need a home just like the one you are offering and they can advise you on how to fence suitably for the animals you actually end up with, as well as all the other bits and pieces of pony care.


----------



## Auslander (7 March 2017)

My shetland is the least likely to escape! All the others have rap sheets as long as my arm for sins against fencing, but Teds halo has never slipped - other than the infamous Crystal Maze style shimmy through a non-important bit, just to remind me that he could, of he wanted to!


----------



## Apercrumbie (7 March 2017)

Strong electric fencing should be fine - make sure the bottom strand is not too high for them to wriggle underneath, but equally not too low that a horse might tangle their feet. 

Another vote for asking at a rescue - there are many little ponies who can't be ridden but I'm sure would thrive being a "pet".


----------



## paddi22 (7 March 2017)

yep my little shettie is very good with fencing, even just a strip of wire she won't go through. On the other hand i've had cobs here for a bit that were disasters with fencing. One could literally lean on a gate slowly until the posts weakened. Some horses are just escape artists.

Going to a charity is a great idea, they can come and check the fencing and give you any advice you need.  They have tons of little minis to fosters, and you could get two lovely ones who would eb company for eachother and easy to keep.


----------



## Taylortash (7 March 2017)

I am already in touch with a rescue so I'm with you there!! Just before I go ahead with anything I want to make sure everything I do is the best and most suitable. Thank you for all your replies! X


----------



## southerncomfort (7 March 2017)

The only other thing to bear in mind with shetties is that is that they put on weight ridiculously easy and are then very prone to health issues such as laminitis.  If you are able to exercise it, even just leading it out for a walk a few time a week, you should have a lot less issues.

Good luck.


----------

